# Luft Durchziehen oder durch Pusten



## Megadockers (6. Juli 2017)

hallo, ich würde gerne einmal wissen ob es sinnvoller ist die luft durch den radiator zu saugen oder zu pressen

also ich habe meine 3 radiatoren OBEN verbaut, jetzt habe ich mir jede menge neue corsair lüfter gekauft und dann ist bei mir die frage aufgekommen ob es einen unterschied macht ob die luft DURCH den radiator durch gepresst, gepustet, geblasen wird (nach aussen) oder halt wenn ich die lüfter über den radiator schraube das die luft durch gesaugt wird (nach aussen (oben))

und macht es einen unterschied ob ich pro radiator einen oder zwei lüfter verbaue, sprich einer unter dem radiator der nach oben pustet und einen oben drüber der nach oben saugt



ich habe die suche benutzt aber finde immer wieder nur die selbe frage ob rein ins gehäuse oder raus... das steht ja nun bei mir fest das die luft raus soll... bleibt nur die frage ob saugen oder pusten oder beides


mfg


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. Juli 2017)

Lüfteranordnung, Radiator im Deckel
Saugen oder Blasen? Corsair H100 - Luftstrom optimieren.


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Juli 2017)

Push ist allein etwaiger Nebengeräusche vorzuziehen. Denn nahezu jeder Lüfter im Push, also pustend, minimal leiser als im pull (saugend), wenn er direkt vor einem Hinderniss ist


----------



## Megadockers (7. Juli 2017)

okay, aber bringt es dann nochmal einen unterschied ob ich 2 lüfter drauf packe also pusten und saugen ?


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2017)

Nein. Der Unterschied macht sich nicht wirklich bemerkbar.


----------



## D0pefish (7. Juli 2017)

Ich dachte erst, es gibt Einer eine tiefgreifendere Frage zum Besten, ob man beim Ablassen das Wasser rausblasen darf wegen Kontaminierung durch die Atemluft usw. ... 

Es gibt sicher aufbaubedingte Ausnahmen aber Draufpusten (push-Methode) ist die "richtige" Lösung.


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Juli 2017)

Push/Pull gleichzeitig bringt vor allem etwas bei sehr niedrigen RPM und oder sehr dicken/engen Radiatoren. Macht wenn überhaupt nur bei sehr hochwertigen Lüftern sind, da die Lagergeräusche die gesparten RPM sonst wieder zunicht machen


----------

